
Cover-Up in Chicago - willow9886
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/30/opinion/cover-up-in-chicago.html
======
cperkins
All these accusations of the cover-up seem to imply that it was just to
"delay" the release. That's certainly bad.

But it seems to me that the had _no_ intention of ever releasing the videos,
of ever charging the officer.

The intention was not to delay justice, but to suppress it entirely.

